# Rolls Royce Wraith: Trent Williams' RR customized by Young Money Motors



## TheoGraphics (Oct 13, 2014)

Finally able to post some shots from a set with Trent Williams Rolls Royce Wraith taken earlier this summer for RIDES magazine. 

You can check out some of his other cars at my other blog posting, *here*.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 14, 2014)

I have no idea who Trent Williams is, but I hope with every fibre of my mortal being that if he han't been already, he is very soon hit by a large city bus for doing that to a Roller!

The images are nice, but to be honest, they seem to lack your usual 'punch'; the building in the background almost seems as important as the car.


----------



## runnah (Oct 14, 2014)

Love the photos, hate the car.

Shows you can't buy taste.


----------



## photoguy99 (Oct 14, 2014)

You guys do realize that the mods are quite subtle, right? The car pretty much looks like that. With the doors closed and at a glance it looks stock.

Rims. Suicide doors. Tinted glass. The top might be chopped but only slightly if it is. The paint job is bloody elegant.

I think the car is ugly, but the mods are totally in keeping with original rather outré car.

The new rolls ain't exactly the company that's been building cars for the kings of England.


----------



## Designer (Oct 14, 2014)

I like the photos and I like the car.


----------



## Designer (Oct 14, 2014)

BTW: I think you should have included a link to Young Money Motors. 

So here it is:

Young Money Motors - Homepage - New Orleans, LA


----------



## runnah (Oct 14, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> You guys do realize that the mods are quite subtle, right? The car pretty much looks like that. With the doors closed and at a glance it looks stock.



Yes and I still hate it.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 14, 2014)

It looks like a car some rapper would have, <naughty word> awful they should be locked up for doing that to a Roller


----------



## tirediron (Oct 14, 2014)

gsgary said:


> It looks like a car some rapper would have, <naughty word> awful they should be locked up for doing that to a Roller


 Gary... get outta my head!!!!


----------



## gsgary (Oct 14, 2014)

Just googled him I wasn't far out


----------



## snowbear (Oct 14, 2014)

The blown out sky in number two is very distracting to me.  I like the last three shots.


----------



## runnah (Oct 14, 2014)

gsgary said:


> It looks like a car some rapper would have, <naughty word> awful they should be locked up for doing that to a Roller



Not to generalize but the is the theme in the hip-hop/sports world. Buy a super expensive car and "personalize" it by putting giant rims on it and adding silly little trims bits.

What kills me is that companies like RR spend millions upon millions developing cars to ride and handle a specific way. Throwing giant rims and low profiles tires only serve to spoil a well engineered ride. New money is apt because Old money knows that expensive cars are an investment and ruining them with silly "mods" destroys any resale value.


----------



## photoguy99 (Oct 14, 2014)

Not even a Rolls Royce is an investment. The sales guys might claim it is, but it's not going to appreciate. It's going to lose some substantial percentage of its value when you drive it off the lot, and go down from there.

Is not an investment unless it's value has some chance of going UP.


----------



## runnah (Oct 14, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> Not even a Rolls Royce is an investment. The sales guys might claim it is, but it's not going to appreciate. It's going to lose some substantial percentage of its value when you drive it off the lot, and go down from there.
> 
> Is not an investment unless it's value has some chance of going UP.



That may be true for a honda civic but not for a car of that caliber. Cars like this will be future classics. 40 years from now you'll see these going for double or triple the price. Not this one.


----------



## photoguy99 (Oct 14, 2014)

Really? So in 1974 Rolls Royce cars we've for $3000 or so? That's fascinating news!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 14, 2014)

runnah said:


> photoguy99 said:
> 
> 
> > Not even a Rolls Royce is an investment. The sales guys might claim it is, but it's not going to appreciate. It's going to lose some substantial percentage of its value when you drive it off the lot, and go down from there.
> ...


 Sorry, don't buy it for a second.  There may be one or two models which will become collector's items, but the problem with modern cars is they make so many of them.  The only thing that is likely to make this car valuable in 10-20 years is celebrity ownership.  You can pick up a used Roller, Bentley, Jag, or almost any other similar car for pennies on the dollar when it's >15 years old.  Sad, but true.


----------



## Designer (Oct 14, 2014)

It could be considered an investment if your intention was to offer rides by the mile or by the hour.  Upscale taxi, anyone?

I'd purchase a Ferrari if I had people standing at the gate waiting to give me money.  

And if I could get financing.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 14, 2014)

Stunning work, but I'll admit the building is a bit distracting. It seems, as others have stated, that it is just as much an element of the photos as the car. But that's a serious nit-pick. 

Cheers!
Jake


----------



## runnah (Oct 14, 2014)

I never said it was a sound investment. 

The point is tho that cars do hold their values if they are unique and rare. Ferrari has a ton of million+ value cars.


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Oct 14, 2014)

Who's Trent Williams?


----------



## CameraClicker (Oct 16, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> Really? So in 1974 Rolls Royce cars we've for $3000 or so? That's fascinating news!


In 1974, Honda had it's second year of the Civic in Canada.  It sold for about $3,000.  A base, full sized American car was $5,000 or $6,000.  A few years later, for about $7,000 you could get a diesel Volvo.  A Rolls Royce was selling for quite a bit more.


----------



## Designer (Oct 16, 2014)

Mr. Innuendo said:


> Who's Trent Williams?



My thought as well.


----------



## JoeW (Oct 16, 2014)

Don't know if it's the same guy but there is a Trent Williams who is an offensive lineman for the Washington Redskins who was a first round pick and a pro bowler (so he makes decent enough change that he could have a RR pimped).


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Oct 16, 2014)

JoeW said:


> ...who was a first round pick and a pro bowler...



Earl Anthony... Now,_ this _guy was a pro bowler:


----------



## TheoGraphics (Oct 22, 2014)

lol, this has turned into a pretty entertaining thread!


----------

